# Sustain Alpha mini log / review



## MidwestBeast (Dec 8, 2015)

I've always heard good talk about Sustain Alpha from years ago when I  first got on the forums back when it was under Primordial Performance.  When BPS picked it up after reviving Dermacrine, I was intrigued (as I'd  missed the boat on trying it the first time around). They had the  liqui-vade version and then the topical/transdermal. Everything I'd ever  read was that topical was the better version and when PP was going  under, liqui-vade was the only thing around, so I passed on it.

Today was my first day and I applied 5 pumps to my quads/inner thighs. I  have not made any other alterations with supplementation, so we'll see  what I can notice from this. I'm not going to get blood work done or  anything, but from recent labs, I do know that my LH and FSH -- while in  range -- are on the low end. Everything is working and I have no  problems, but I'd like to see if I can tell a difference in any way --  in the gym, in the bedroom, or just with mood and sense of well-being.  My wife and I are actively trying to conceive right now, so we'll also  have that to use as a judging tool lol.

I have a bottle of EvoMuse Testruction lined up that I can't wait to  start, but I wanted to give this a fair solo run before doing that.

First thing I can say is that it's the same type of bottle and pump as  Dermacrine, but it did seem to be slightly less volume per pump than  derma and dried a tad bit quicker. It's still not as quick as the MR  forma, but it wasn't terrible. I dried off after showering this morning  and after applying had to wait no more than 5 minutes total of rubbing  it in and waiting for it to dry before I could get dressed.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask away. I'll offer up what I  can, but this won't be a full blown workout log since my goals have been  cutting (and lately maintaining somewhat to a degree; just not as  aggressively pursuing the cut). If I notice anything out of the ordinary  in body comp. or in the gym, I'll mention it.


----------



## cane87 (Dec 9, 2015)

nice ill be following. no questions pop up at the moment but im eager to see how this works for you. i would expect more of an improvement with sex drive and mood more so then gym numbers from it, but maybe im wrong. good luck


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 9, 2015)

Subbed...was thinking of grabbing a bottle myself and slather all over my ___________!


No seriously will follow as I am interested in your feedback buddy.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Dec 10, 2015)

Day 3 so far and nothing specific to note other than that it does continue to dry pretty quickly and I just go with 2 pumps on each inner thigh and split that 5th pump in my hand and add it to each.

Wife was sick yesterday with a horrible fever (well over 100) in addition to the sinus garbage I fought off all last week, so I was home half sick taking care of her. Hoping to notice some changes in the next few days.


----------



## cane87 (Dec 10, 2015)

MidwestBeast said:


> Day 3 so far and nothing specific to note other than that it does continue to dry pretty quickly and I just go with 2 pumps on each inner thigh and split that 5th pump in my hand and add it to each.
> 
> Wife was sick yesterday with a horrible fever (well over 100) in addition to the sinus garbage I fought off all last week, so I was home half sick taking care of her. Hoping to notice some changes in the next few days.


Feel better dude, im still following.Great news on the fast drying .I hate transdermals that take forever to dry and thus wind up getting all over your clothing.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Dec 15, 2015)

Day 8

This weekend (Day 5) it really started kicking in. It was subtle at first, but then came on stronger. It was just a lot more perceptiveness (e.g. looking around a lot more than what I normally do lol), but the libido push was very quick to follow night of Day 5/morning of Day 6 in full swing. It's not like I'm 16 again as far as how often I'm thinking about it, but in terms of physical effectiveness I'd say it's right up there.

Again, on paper this stuff doesn't look like anything I'd brag about or pick over many other products, but the results are certainly there. I'll continue to update, but as of right now I'm super satisfied with this and am considering grabbing a second bottle so I can keep running it for a while longer.


----------



## cane87 (Dec 15, 2015)

MidwestBeast said:


> Day 8
> 
> This weekend (Day 5) it really started kicking in. It was subtle at first, but then came on stronger. It was just a lot more perceptiveness (e.g. looking around a lot more than what I normally do lol), but the libido push was very quick to follow night of Day 5/morning of Day 6 in full swing. It's not like I'm 16 again as far as how often I'm thinking about it, but in terms of physical effectiveness I'd say it's right up there.
> 
> Again, on paper this stuff doesn't look like anything I'd brag about or pick over many other products, but the results are certainly there. I'll continue to update, but as of right now I'm super satisfied with this and am considering grabbing a second bottle so I can keep running it for a while longer.


a good natural test booster does have a very nice effect on sex drive boost in my experiences.when you say really kicking in, do you mean your sex drive is through the roof? any other effects in particular you are noticing?


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Dec 27, 2015)

How is this going MWB? I started using this about a week ago, and definitely feel a boost in libido, and the wife is like WTF??? Erections have been on target if you know what I mean, all she has had to do is just rub him and "BAM" ready to take care of her. I have been rubbing it on the inside of my thighs and on my sack, aside from  a little burning sensation I now look forward to it . Also a bigger boost is add 20mg of Cialis and wood all night long!!! I am enjoying this product...was wondering if you have been getting the same effects???


----------



## MidwestBeast (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm sadly about out  lol

Definitely gonna be getting another bottle. Yes, brother, the effects have stayed strong and consistent. The libido increase is quite noticeable and has been there since just a few days in and not gone away. Absolutely love this stuff (and again, I'm as surprised as anyone else since on paper there are tons of other things I'd instinctively recommend over it).


----------



## cane87 (Jan 6, 2016)

MidwestBeast said:


> I'm sadly about out  lol
> 
> Definitely gonna be getting another bottle. Yes, brother, the effects have stayed strong and consistent. The libido increase is quite noticeable and has been there since just a few days in and not gone away. Absolutely love this stuff (and again, I'm as surprised as anyone else since on paper there are tons of other things I'd instinctively recommend over it).


thanks for the honest review.I agree muscle gain or strength gain wise it deff isnt going to provide anything earth shattering but it will add a nice libido boost and a sense of well being.Which is 2 things us aging men suffer setbacks in


----------

